# Recommendations for Haydn, Beethoven, and Mozart



## Robert Gamble

Hi all,

So I've somewhat neglected the chamber/solo works of Haydn, Beethoven and Mozart in my physical CD collection. Since I have access to a large range of complete collections in Google Music, and I have some mp3 collections (the Festetics Quartet's complete Haydn string quartets for instance), I'm not really looking for complete collections unless they're an incredible deal.

What I'm looking for is between 2-4 disks of each of the following:

Beethoven Piano Sonatas
Beethoven Piano Concertos
Beethoven String Quartets

Haydn String Quartets

Mozart Piano Concertos

(More esoteric concertos of any kind and string quartets)

So... name me some of your favorites!


----------



## wkasimer

Robert Gamble said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I've somewhat neglected the chamber/solo works of Haydn, Beethoven and Mozart in my physical CD collection. Since I have access to a large range of complete collections in Google Music, and I have some mp3 collections (the Festetics Quartet's complete Haydn string quartets for instance), I'm not really looking for complete collections unless they're an incredible deal.
> 
> What I'm looking for is between 2-4 disks of each of the following:
> 
> Beethoven Piano Sonatas
> Beethoven Piano Concertos
> Beethoven String Quartets
> 
> Haydn String Quartets
> 
> Mozart Piano Concertos
> 
> (More esoteric concertos of any kind and string quartets)
> 
> So... name me some of your favorites!


I'm going to break your rule and recommend a couple of complete sets that I'd call incredible deals.

For the Beethoven piano sonatas, Warner has just reissued Stephen Kovacevich's set, one of my absolute favorites. And they've also reissued the Hungarian Quartet's earlier, monaural recording of the complete quartets. Both highly recommendable.

If you insist upon stereo for the quartets, the Tokyo Quartet's earlier traversal on RCA is selling for under $20.


----------



## Quartetfore

I think for a complete set of Beethoven Quartets the the Takacs Quartet set might be your best bet. I under stand that it is now available at a very good price.


----------



## wkasimer

Quartetfore said:


> I think for a complete set of Beethoven Quartets the the Takacs Quartet set might be your best bet. I under stand that it is now available at a very good price.


It was cheaper a couple of months ago, but it's a terrific set. You might be able to buy one of the three separate sets on the used market (Amazon Marketplace or Ebay) very inexpensively.


----------



## Josquin13

1. Beethoven Piano Sonatas: None of the following remarkable Beethoven pianists (all favorites of mine) recorded a complete set of the Piano Sonatas 1-32--though Emil Gilels got close--so for the most part collectors are forced to buy their exceptional Beethoven individually:

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...=1514495302&sr=1-1&keywords=beethoven+solomon

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-So...rd_wg=NHk9R&psc=1&refRID=QYVZ3JG4JWT8W6STMK7A--Gilels was especially good in the 'Waldstein' Sonata.

https://www.amazon.com/Gilels-Klavi...4503006&sr=1-1&keywords=emil+gilels+eloquence--I prefer the AMSI remasters to the original DG releases, but the program isn't the same as above (only Gilels' Waldstein is on both CDs).

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8029407--emil-gilels-plays-beethoven--Gilels' Beethoven was often better live, as was the case with this wonderful 1980 recital.

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pa...495345&sr=1-11&keywords=beethoven+emil+gilels

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c...8996--beethoven-piano-sonatas-nos-27-28-30-31

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/7950776--emil-gilels-beethoven-sonatas--the incomplete Gilels cycle gathered together in a box set.

https://www.amazon.com/Serkin-Unrel...=1514495535&sr=1-10&keywords=beethoven+serkin--my all-time favorite performances of Nos. 30 & 31.

https://www.amazon.com/Rudolf-Beeth...d=1514495535&sr=1-1&keywords=beethoven+serkin

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Fanta.../ref=tmm_msc_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=

https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Recita...rd_wg=6rlYV&psc=1&refRID=PK8ADBT05ET40W42XZZW

https://www.amazon.com/Richter-Leip...1514495954&sr=1-36&keywords=Richter+beethoven

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-La...1514499235&sr=1-10&keywords=beethoven+Richter

https://www.amazon.com/Sviatoslav-R...-3&keywords=sviatoslav+richter+great+pianists--regrettably, this 2 CD set is pricey at the moment, but it's well worth searching out.

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-So...eywords=beethoven+richter+hammerklavier+praga

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-So...eywords=beethoven+richter+hammerklavier+praga

https://www.amazon.com/Steinway-Leg...96117&sr=1-23&keywords=Michelangeli+beethoven

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...=1-5&keywords=Bruno+leonardo+gelber+beethoven--Unfortunately, Gelber never finished his digital Denon cycle, but this CD is a good place to start. The other Gelber Denon recordings are worth hearing too--as well as his earlier EMI Beethoven (if you can find it), which is arguably even better.

I find Glenn Gould to be very interesting in the three Op. 31 Sonatas, and some of the early sonatas too:

https://www.amazon.com/Glenn-Gould-...id=1514514799&sr=1-1&keywords=gould+beethoven

(Clara Haskil was also excellent in the Op. 31 Sonatas Nos. 2 & 3.)

Finally, most recently, I've enjoyed Igor Levit's survey of the Late Sonatas 28-32:

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-La...14503745&sr=1-1&keywords=igor+levit+beethoven

2. For Beethoven Piano Concertos--here are some further suggestions:

Claudio Arrau plays the slow movement of the 5th PC more softly and profoundly than any pianist I've ever heard. Everyone else plays it with a heavier piano touch than Arrau (except for Edwin Fischer & Emil Gilels):

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...rd_wg=sCRKq&psc=1&refRID=BDG5WDXN9P71VGM7MNZT

https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Concer...s=claudio+arrau+beethoven+piano+concertos+4+5

https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Concertos-4-EMIL-GILELS/dp/B000003XJY--my favorite recording of the 4th PC.

https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Piano...1-6&keywords=beethoven+piano+concerto+Richter--Generally, Sviatoslav Richter's DG years were among his finest--recording-wise, and this CD shows him at his very best, IMO. Annie Fischer was also great in the 3rd, but her legendary DG recording is only available in the Fricsay box set, or in the DG Beethoven Edition historical box set.

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...496612&sr=1-2&keywords=michelangeli+beethoven

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...14499095&sr=1-39&keywords=beethoven+testament--Schnabel plays the slow movement of the 3rd very beautifully.

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Kl...6659&sr=1-4&keywords=Pollini+jochum+beethoven--I'm not always a huge Pollini fan, but with Jochum in the Piano Concerto No. 1, I may even prefer him to Michelangeli.

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...656&sr=1-6&keywords=Brendel+beethoven+haitink--Brendel gets the Mozartean influence & scale of these two PCs as well as anyone on a modern piano.

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...500897&sr=1-1&keywords=steven+lubin+beethoven --a great period set.

3. With Beethoven String Quartets, it's hard to avoid 'complete' sets. You might want to sample from the following:

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-St...14496723&sr=1-1&keywords=Gewandhaus+beethoven

The Takacs Quartet is excellent too, but if you choose them, I'd suggest you buy the newly remastered complete set:

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c...cs-quartet-beethoven-complete-string-quartets

My favorite group for Beethoven's Late Quartets:

https://www.amazon.co.jp/ベートーヴェン-弦楽...512&sr=8-6&keywords=smetana+quartet+beethoven

https://www.amazon.com/Late-String-...&sr=1-2&keywords=quartetto+italiano+beethoven--for their beautiful adagios.

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-St...14497024&sr=1-1&keywords=Alban+Berg+beethoven

Historically, the Busch Quartet mono recordings are among my favorites too--though the Dutton & Pearl label remasters may be preferable to this latest Warner release--not sure:

https://www.amazon.com/Complete-War...&qid=1514502795&sr=8-1&keywords=busch+quartet

I realize that this is more than you asked for, but with so many ways to sample recordings today, I think it's better to give a broad range of very good recommendations rather than just a few.


----------



## bharbeke

Beethoven String Quartets: try to find something by Amadeus Quartet.


----------



## newyorkconversation

For Haydn and Beethoven: Alban Berg Quartett, Takács Quartet, Tokyo Quartet, Quatour Mosaïques

At the risk of overloading your list, you may also want to get some Mozart quartets as these fall in the same period (and are wonderful!).


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Here's another vote for the Tokyo String Quartet playing Haydn SQs.

Don't know if you already have the Beaux Arts Trio performing the Complete Haydn Piano Trios---wonderful!

Complete Haydn Piano Sonatas? I feel Walter Olbertz' set is top notch.


----------



## Haydn man

With Haydn I would suggest for Op 33 The Lindsay Quartet take some beating. For Op 76 I like the Takacs Quartet 
For Beethoven quartets either Alban Berg or Takacs


----------



## Robert Gamble

Thanks everyone! I've been stuffing my Google Music library with a lot of these suggestions so I can try them out and see which ones I might actually want to buy...


----------



## jegreenwood

newyorkconversation said:


> For Haydn and Beethoven: Alban Berg Quartett, Takács Quartet, Tokyo Quartet, Quatour Mosaïques
> 
> At the risk of overloading your list, you may also want to get some Mozart quartets as these fall in the same period (and are wonderful!).


Or if you want a change of pace from strings, try the Mozart chamber music for winds - wind serenades, quintet for piano and winds and clarinet quintet (which does have strings but is sublime).


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

jegreenwood said:


> Or if you want a change of pace from strings, try the Mozart chamber music for winds - wind serenades, quintet for piano and winds and clarinet quintet (which does have strings but is sublime).


Yes. I agree. He may also want to try some of the Divertimentos, (of which there are a fair number), my particular favorites being No.2, K 131; No.11, K 251; No.17, K 334 and the K 563 for String Trio.

For the Serenades, other than the very well known No.13 ("Eine Kleine Nachtmusik") and No.10 ("Gran Partita"), No. 7 ("Haffner") and No.9 ("Posthorn") are also recommended.

The two real gems are that Quintet For Piano and Winds, K 452 and the Clarinet Quintet. Panhoffer with members of the Vienna Octet are golden in the former, while clarinetist Karl Leister and Soloists of the Berlin Philharmonic and clarinetist Antony Pay with the Academy of St. Martin In the Fields Chamber Ensemble are both superb in the latter.


----------



## CnC Bartok

I very much like John Lill in both the Beethoven Concertos and Sonatas, but I have mentioned this before elsewhere, and was met with a depressing indifference. His old concerto set on Classics for Pleasure is still one of the best for me.

There are too many sets of the Quartets out there to recommend! Of recent ones I have particularly enjoyed the Gewandhaus Quartet's set. Fabulous recording quality too!

Alfred Brendel did all the Mozart Concertos on Philips. You might want to check out the two double CDs of the more famous ones?

As to the Haydn Quartets, I'm very happy with my complete Angeles Qt set on Decca, plus a few scattered recordings. But I'm sorely tempted by the re-released Pro Arte set on EMI Warner. Does anyone have any comments on these? (apologies for hijacking the thread a bit....!)


----------



## Robert Gamble

jegreenwood said:


> Or if you want a change of pace from strings, try the Mozart chamber music for winds - wind serenades, quintet for piano and winds and clarinet quintet (which does have strings but is sublime).


I do have the clarinet quintet... I'm a sucker for wind concertos...


----------



## Vasks

Robert Pickett said:


> Alfred Brendel did all the Mozart Concertos on Philips.


I love Brendel's Mozart concerti on Philips with Mackerras conducting, but those 2 didn't record all the concerti.


----------



## CnC Bartok

I don't think they did, that was a later planned cycle, I believe?

The ones I was recommending are the ASMF/Marriner ones, but I very much doubt the ones with Mackerras are in any way inferior!


----------



## Xaltotun

Personal preferences: 

Beethoven piano sonatas: Annie Fischer
Haydn string quartets: Angeles quartet
Mozart piano concertos: Murray Perahia


----------



## Vasks

Robert Pickett said:


> I don't think they did, that was a later planned cycle, I believe?


Brendel was about at the end of his career when he recorded 6 Mozart concerti with Mackerras. So I assume they would've if he could've.


----------



## premont

Robert Pickett said:


> I very much like John Lill in both the Beethoven Concertos and Sonatas, but I have mentioned this before elsewhere, and was met with a depressing indifference.


That is because the competition is so strong. I have always found his Sonata set very substantial, and I am happy to have it, but there are others which are even better.


----------



## Josquin13

One very fine Beethoven pianist that I forgot to mention in my earlier post (& put on my list of great Beethoven pianists that never recorded all 32 Piano Sonatas) was French pianist Youra Guller, who played Beethoven's last three Piano Sonatas as well as anyone, IMO. I would put Guller right up there with Rudolf Serkin's 'unreleased' Sony recordings of Op. 109 & 110, which I likewise treasure above others:






https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000TLWGFW/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/Serkin-Unrel...5&sr=1-1&keywords=serkin+beethoven+unreleased

I should also have included the following remarkable Beethoven sonata recordings from Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli (in addition to his DG recording):

https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Sonata...eywords=michelangeli+beethoven+music+and+arts

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MXPN2DB/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

Personal favourites:

Beethoven Piano Sonatas - András Schiff (close call; I love Gulda and Arrau in this repertoire as well)
Beethoven String Quartets - Takács Quartet (or the Talich)
Beethoven Piano Concertos - I recently discovered, and thoroughly enjoyed, Yefim Bronfman with David Zinman and the Zürich Tonhalle. A real bargain in great sound on Brilliant Classics

Haydn String Quartets - Festetics Quartet

Mozart Piano Concertos - Malcolm Bilson with John Eliot Gardiner... Murray Perahia for a superb modern-instrument alternative


----------



## Olias

Another vote for Mozart's K452 Quintet for Piano and Winds. Mygod I love that piece, especially on period instruments.


----------



## Olias

Not on period instruments, but here is a really nice live performance on modern instruments:


----------

